# delete account



## Deleted member 47587

i been trying to contact mods to delete my account 
please help
i want to delete this whole account and all posts/content under this account


----------



## Addy

Frequently Asked Questions
					

Below are some of the most frequently asked questions asked by our community members.  I will be updating this thread with more FAQs over time, should you have an issue you would like addressed, please post a new thread in the feedback dropbox.   How do I get a bag authenticated? How do I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




"How do I close my account and delete all my content?

Generally, we do not offer this functionality to our forum users. If you wish to abandon your account, you may set your alert preferencesand messaging preferences to not be contacted again and log out of your account.

Following the recent GDPR requirement, EU citizens may have their private data deleted from our servers. Please use our contact form to submit your request.

Purging all of your content is also not supported at this point. If you wish to have a thread removed due to privacy concerns, you may report it to a moderator (using the REPORT link under your post) and we will review your request."


----------



## Deleted member 47587

Addy said:


> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> 
> Below are some of the most frequently asked questions asked by our community members.  I will be updating this thread with more FAQs over time, should you have an issue you would like addressed, please post a new thread in the feedback dropbox.   How do I get a bag authenticated? How do I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How do I close my account and delete all my content?
> 
> Generally, we do not offer this functionality to our forum users. If you wish to abandon your account, you may set your alert preferencesand messaging preferences to not be contacted again and log out of your account.
> 
> Following the recent GDPR requirement, EU citizens may have their private data deleted from our servers. Please use our contact form to submit your request.
> 
> Purging all of your content is also not supported at this point. If you wish to have a thread removed due to privacy concerns, you may report it to a moderator (using the REPORT link under your post) and we will review your request."


i have reported numerous threads but no reply yet 
i want to delete this thread too and nobody is responding





						south korea for revision surgery: BK vs View who should i pick?
					

im getting revision facelift surgery and revision eyelid surgery im in north america now so its hard to fly to korea for consultation in person i narrowed it down to BK and View...  for BK, my consultant suggested: facelift: Kum In Seop eyes: Kim Byung Gun  for View, they suggest: facelift: yun...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Deleted member 47587

Addy said:


> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> 
> Below are some of the most frequently asked questions asked by our community members.  I will be updating this thread with more FAQs over time, should you have an issue you would like addressed, please post a new thread in the feedback dropbox.   How do I get a bag authenticated? How do I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How do I close my account and delete all my content?
> 
> Generally, we do not offer this functionality to our forum users. If you wish to abandon your account, you may set your alert preferencesand messaging preferences to not be contacted again and log out of your account.
> 
> Following the recent GDPR requirement, EU citizens may have their private data deleted from our servers. Please use our contact form to submit your request.
> 
> Purging all of your content is also not supported at this point. If you wish to have a thread removed due to privacy concerns, you may report it to a moderator (using the REPORT link under your post) and we will review your request."



my username is linked to my web id and i would hate to expose personal privacy by google search on that id
is there anyway you can help? i clicked report on all my threads many times but nobody is responding at all


----------



## thewave1969

How do I delete my account?


----------



## Addy

thewave1969 said:


> How do I delete my account?





Addy said:


> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> 
> Below are some of the most frequently asked questions asked by our community members.  I will be updating this thread with more FAQs over time, should you have an issue you would like addressed, please post a new thread in the feedback dropbox.   How do I get a bag authenticated? How do I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How do I close my account and delete all my content?
> 
> Generally, we do not offer this functionality to our forum users. If you wish to abandon your account, you may set your alert preferencesand messaging preferences to not be contacted again and log out of your account.
> 
> Following the recent GDPR requirement, EU citizens may have their private data deleted from our servers. Please use our contact form to submit your request.
> 
> Purging all of your content is also not supported at this point. If you wish to have a thread removed due to privacy concerns, you may report it to a moderator (using the REPORT link under your post) and we will review your request."


----------



## xoxoalitee

I want to delete my account!! Please help!


----------



## xoxoalitee

I tried this and the link doesn't work


----------



## Swanky

There's no link, Vlad will need to help.


----------



## xoxoalitee

I want to delete my account!





Swanky said:


> There's no link, Vlad will need to help.


I meant i clicked on the alert preference link and it said "The requested page could not be found." 
How do I get in contact with Vlad?


----------



## Swanky

xoxoalitee said:


> I want to delete my account!
> I meant i clicked on the alert preference link and it said "The requested page could not be found."
> How do I get in contact with Vlad?


You can PM him or he may see this @Vlad


----------

